# My girlfriends male friend



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm getting so insecure about it. they went camping together with some other friends stayed up all night drinking and talking, I got so insecure my gf always promises to be faithfull she has been cheated on herself, but theres always this nagging 'what if she likes him better' etc.

doesn't help that one of my friends is also my ex that hates me with a passion

how can I feel ? jealousy is just taking over


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

Camping!!!! Damm, close quarter and no where to get changed apart from in fornt of each other!!!

How old are you man, give us the details like how long you been together


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

if shes a cheater, she would find ways to cheat even if you tried to 'lock her down' which is never a good option, if she says she wont cheat you either have to trust her until she gives you a valid reason not to or dont trust her in which case i would suggest that you shouldnt be together. i appreciate its not always simple but you need to try and take emotion out of the equation and think what advice would you give a friend if they were in your situation. hope this helps mate.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Confront her or confront him.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

do you give her enough?

does she really need to seek anything elsewhere, emotionally or physically?

talk to her, find out how she feels.

we're just meatheads, what to we know?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> do you give her enough?
> 
> does she really need to seek anything elsewhere, emotionally or physically?
> 
> ...


i prefer the phrase steakhead. lol:beer:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Mate dont sweat it your hair will only fall out quicker!! :thumb:

On a side note, Smell her f4nny!!

Joking aside...

If i was in your situation, I would tell her how i felt about it although it then may look like you dont trust her..But just tell her you are slightly worried.

If you do trust her tho why are you thinking these thoughts?

Girls can have guy mates without actually wanting to hop on their disco stick.. Going camping with eachother is abit strange and why you did not go i dont know:confused1:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

ArZo said:


> Mate dont sweat it your hair will only fall out quicker!! :thumb:
> 
> *On a side note, Smell her f4nny!!*
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## SyRexx (Dec 17, 2009)

i had a similar situation with my ex, always had this one guy snooping around her - everytime we had an argument or falling out hed be there texting/ringing her

called her out about it a few times and she said there was nothing going on

after various arguments and the like we split up about 2 months ago - guess who shes with now


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

they went with other friends, so it's not too weird.... if just the two of them had gone, i'd have smelled a rat

and then her f4nny.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> they went with other friends, so it's not too weird.... if just the two of them had gone, *i'd have smelled a rat*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Aren't they the same thing? :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

no, a f4nny-rat is a bloke who can't say no to anything.......

....well, like me.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

listen, next time she comes back from camping, or a drink, or whatever with him, give her quim a little sniff later on in the evening, so it's had time to mature, maybe while she's asleep.

if it smells like Rick Stein's bin, you know what's going on.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Just tell her you get the feeling that she is likely to sleep with this guy as they are getting very close, and it's upsetting you.

Based on her response go from there.


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

if your feeling insecure and its making you unhappy then you need to evaluate your relationship. is it worth being in a relationship where your thinking the worst of your partner. personaly i would never put myself in the position where my partner might worry what could of happened and my partner thinks the same as me. its respect and understanding. maybe you should just ask her how she would feel if the rolls were reversed and you went on the camping trip? there is no point getting worked up over it but learn from it. best of luck buddy...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

lordgeorge said:


> I'm getting so insecure about it. they went camping together


I wouldn't allow that in the first place.


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

SyRexx said:


> i had a similar situation with my ex, always had this one guy snooping around her - everytime we had an argument or falling out hed be there texting/ringing her
> 
> called her out about it a few times and she said there was nothing going on
> 
> after various arguments and the like we split up about 2 months ago - guess who shes with now


x2

dont trust the guy for **** mate hes obv trying to bang your missus unless hes gay or has a gf (if he does still dont trust him)

girls are stupid, (or think we are) because they think other men giving them loads of attention just want to be friends, but i think they know they just love the attention


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> I wouldn't allow that in the first place.


Camping??? is that code for "fvcking in a tent"


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Camping??? is that code for "fvcking in a tent"


lol in this case.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i *would *let my mrs sleep in a bed with er male mate i know she wouldnt do any thing *BUT* i dont trust *men* lol she is gr8 i just wouldnt trust some one to take no as no so for er own safty i *wouldnt*


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Tell her you are going out with a female "friend" and come home smelling of perfume and see how she likes it, then fvck her off......she is playing you


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

other than me the only "male" my missus sleeps in the same bed as is my 11week old son


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

here is a link that might help

http://www.itv.com/lifestyle/jeremykyle/beaguest/


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

im getting with a bird whos got a bf and i dont think he knows a thing.

scary for me as it may be me thats being cheeted on one day


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Khaos said:


> other than me the only "male" my missus sleeps in the same bed as is my 11week old son


oi i said i would let her sleep in the same bed as i trust er but wouldnt let er male friends sleep in the bed with er lol was just saying i trust er not that id actualy let this happen lol!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Khaos said:


> other than me the only "male" my missus sleeps in the same bed as is my 11week old son


x2 all the way.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

HJL said:


> im getting with a bird whos got a bf and i dont think he knows a thing.
> 
> scary for me as it may be me thats being cheeted on one day


Once a cheat always a cheat. :cool2:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Camping??? is that code for "fvcking in a tent"


No, but no cvnt is sleeping next to my mrs except me. Unless she went behind my back of course. Women are unbelievable, she thinks it's ok for her to sleep in the same tent as a bloke but would go apesh1t if you did it. All the same.


----------



## spermbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

smack her about a bit then break down and apolgise and say you did it because you love her and you wont share her. see if she goes camping again... tried, tested it works! you can do the same with other things like if she wants to go for a work do or out with friends...complete control old school style . :beer: if she calls the police blame the steroids.

*this comment is unapproved and should not be read by anyone*


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

spermbunny said:


> smack her about a bit then break down and apolgise and say you did it because you love her and you wont share her. see if she goes camping again... tried, tested it works! you can do the same with other things like if she wants to go for a work do or out with friends...complete control old school style . :beer: if she calls the police blame the steroids.
> 
> *this comment is unapproved and should not be read by anyone*


did you have a mate you gave this advice to previously??? was his name Raoul:lol:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> x2 all the way.


Didnt know you had an 11 week old son congrats :lol: :thumb:


----------



## spermbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

Khaos said:


> did you have a mate you gave this advice to previously??? was his name Raoul:lol:


poor old moatie i shudnt have lent him my shotgun, or told him where his ex was living, or given him 5gs of test in one shot....im a crap mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Straight up to the male friend, grab his pods and give them a sharp downward pull and a simultaneous "almost accidental" headbutt to te nose and tell him to fuk the fuk off and pester some other nonses bird


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Her male mate might be gay. Then again he could be doing her up the muck bin.


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

SyRexx said:


> i had a similar situation with my ex, always had this one guy snooping around her - everytime we had an argument or falling out hed be there texting/ringing her
> 
> called her out about it a few times and she said there was nothing going on
> 
> after various arguments and the like we split up about 2 months ago - guess who shes with now





Roco said:


> x2
> 
> dont trust the guy for **** mate hes obv trying to bang your missus unless hes gay or has a gf (if he does still dont trust him)
> 
> girls are stupid, (or think we are) because they think other men giving them loads of attention just want to be friends, but i think they know they just love the attention


x3 i broke up with my ex that i was engaged with and is now going out with her work mate a pr**k of a guy and every time i used to asked her who he was she always replied just a friend  life is tuff


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Tell her you are going out with a female "friend" and come home smelling of perfume and see how she likes it, then fvck her off......she is playing you


 What he said.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yer i used to be like that my missus has more guy mates then anything bu after three years i dnt give a feck to be honest if she did cheat on me shes only cheating herself cos shes not going to find anyone as tolerant, honest, faithfull, small penised,as me


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

If he's not gay then he's a MAN and given the opening he will smash your bird! The best way to bring this to a head is to get 2 close female friends, who are fairly good looking, explain the situation, and start going for drinks, movies, gym etc etc with them and make sure your woman knows. If she doesn't like it, just be cool and say "whats good for you is good for me" if she is shagging the male friend then she will start spending more time with him as a result of your actions and the truth will then come out.

And you will already have 2 fitties at your disposal!


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

If i was you Id just scare him, tell him youd f0ck him up bad if he did anything, without kicking off or anything, in a calm manner amongst general talk, thats what i would do if i was in your position, but then again im not the wisest person on the subject so i just try not to get into relationships 

all the luck tho pal!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

lordgeorge said:


> I'm getting so insecure about it. they went camping together with some other friends stayed up all night drinking and talking, I got so insecure my gf always promises to be faithfull she has been cheated on herself, but theres always this nagging 'what if she likes him better' etc.
> 
> doesn't help that one of my friends is also my ex that hates me with a passion
> 
> how can I feel ? jealousy is just taking over


That's a beta male attitude and not really acceptable for this forum - I go off to Muscletalk and whine like a pussy there.

Or

If you don't trust her that's an insult to her

or

If you don't trust her, yiou don't have a proper relationship and you should part.

Tough I know fella, but that's life.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Errrr.... no.

Sorry.

You have a BF.... you do NOT go camping with other blokes. Mates or not, its not ****ing on!!!!

AND.... she may not have phsyicallly cheated (though i bet she has) BUT...... the mental thought is there.... the intimate conversations etc between her and him.....? That is also cheating in my eyes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

She is getting hammered mate, let's have this right.

WTF are you doing putting up with this sh1te?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wtf is she going camping with guys for?? and why did she not invite you....

im all for my woman having her male friends but dont let her take the ****....

and tbh you have to lay down the law to the guys too....make sure they know you would **** them up if the tried it on..


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

plentyoffish.com


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You need to make that b!tch feel the hairy side of your hand


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

one night stands for the win!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

fvck him before she has a chance to.

that'll show her.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> x2 all the way.


Wait the only male you would let in your mrs bed is Khaos's 11 week old son... Khaos mate you should be proud... 11 weeks old and hes already an alpha knobbling Sk's mrs... :lol: :lol:

Personally I dont mind my wife having male friends... not a problem, if however she said to me "off camping with him and some others this weekend" I would be a bit put out to say the least...


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Errrr.... no.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


Top post Zara and absolutely spot on.

Your misus might not be 100% intent on leaving you yet. She is setting this bloke up so she can move straight on from you. She will be in a relationship with someone else having used you as a fallback option.

Mate I have been there in the past, I am sure a lot of us have. Don't be left with your c0ck in your hand while some other bloke has his in your missus' mouth. Go out (or use t'internet) line up some fxxk buddies and tell your missus you are going out with female friends and you might end up camping at their house or a hotel. As said before at least if she leaves you for another relationship you will have done the same.

If you don't act now not only will your pride take a huge knock if she leaves, but you will feel like a complete tool for convincing yourself that there was nothing in this "friend" business when there was.

Men that set themselves up women's best friends are typically predatory motherfxxk3r5 waiting to seize upon any opportunity, he'll be sat in a tent agreeing with your missus that she isn't paid enough attention etc. etc. Saying things like, some men just don't realise how lucky they are blah blah blah.

Good luck mate, whatever you decide.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm agree with some and disagree with others!

Most of my good friends are guys, and tbh if I was going to cheat with anyone, they would be the last people. I understand that some guys like being friends with girls to try and get in their pants, and maybe mine are too, but they wouldn't get the chance. We have a bit of a flirt sometimes, and talk about sex and stuff, but that doesn't mean anything is going to happen.

I've been on a weekend away with 2 of them before where we all shared a room, went out on the pi$$ and ended up in a strip club but nothing happened, just like it wouldn't if I went away with my girl friends.

I think you either trust your gf or you don't, but in my situation, my friends are definitely the ones that need the least worrying about. If anything, it's helpful going out in town with a group of guys cos no-one is going to try and chat you up!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Not on at ALL I wouldn't do it the other way even if it was 100% innocent as I could imagine my bird going nuts with worry about what was going on it..

Tents are very intimate dude, nothing to do so sit there chat, cuddle up in the cold, get closer and closer etc



big_jim_87 said:


> lol i *would *let my mrs sleep in a bed with er male mate i know she wouldnt do any thing *BUT* i dont trust *men* lol she is gr8 i just wouldnt trust some one to take no as no so for er own safty i *wouldnt*


I agree there mate 100%, out of all my mates I'd could count the amount who'd I let share a bed with my girl in my ball sack



Khaos said:


> other than me the only "male" my missus sleeps in the same bed as is my 11week old son


Can't believe you haven't noticed your son in mixed race yet  :cool2: :lol: :lol:



The dragon said:


> If he's not gay then he's a MAN and given the opening he will smash your bird! The best way to bring this to a head is to get 2 close female friends, who are fairly good looking, explain the situation, and start going for drinks, movies, gym etc etc with them and make sure your woman knows. If she doesn't like it, just be cool and say "whats good for you is good for me" if she is shagging the male friend then she will start spending more time with him as a result of your actions and the truth will then come out.
> 
> And you will already have 2 fitties at your disposal!


LMFAO spoken like a pro!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Why were you not invited?

That's the question i'd be asking.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> fvck him before she has a chance to.
> 
> that'll show her.


Ha ha, classic Hamsternuts quote! :thumb:

You actually look almost human in your new avi mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Errrr.... no.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> You have a BF.... you do NOT go camping with other blokes. Mates or not, its not ****ing on!!!!


Personally I don't agree with this cos I could do this and all it would be is an innocent camping trip with a few mates. But of course it depends on the people involved and their situation, and I can see how it may not be appropriate for some people. It just would be appropriate for me, and thats all I can comment on really.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

is she and this male sleeping in the same tent?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

wrench his bollox off and turn him into a female friend, should do the trick


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Errrr.... no.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


X2 what Z said.

Pmsl, what sort of dude let's their bird go "camping" with other blokes lol

And as VLB said, why the fck did she not invite you, that's a red flag in itself IMO

slut


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

i got jealous once, shot her, shot him shot someone else, then shot myself...

didn't work out for me..

signed mr moat


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

DB said:


> Not on at ALL I wouldn't do it the other way even if it was 100% innocent as I could imagine my bird going nuts with worry about what was going on it..


that's the main thing. even if she ain't being going like a barn door in the wind all night - she should have enough feelings for you to consider how this situation might make you feel. would you do it to her and expect her to be ok with it?

if so, I refer you to the previously mentioned methods of acquiring your own barn door for camping purposes :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> no, *a f4nny-rat* is a bloke who can't say no to anything.......
> 
> ....well, like me.


Thought it was a tampon??? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yummymummy79 said:


> I've been on a weekend away with 2 of them before where we all shared a room, went out on the pi$$ and ended up in a strip club but nothing happened,* just like it wouldn't if I went away with my girl friends.*


Nooooooooooooooooo dont ruin our fantasies YM...


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

p_trouble said:


> i got jealous once, shot her, shot him shot someone else, then shot myself...
> 
> didn't work out for me..
> 
> signed mr moat


Wasn't Raul the one doing the camping though?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

just ask her how she would feel if you went off with a female friend for a camping trip.

Failing that construct a harem and see how she feels.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

ares1 said:


> Thought it was a tampon??? :whistling: :lol:


no your confusing that with the term jam rag :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Smash him up and say you know what he did. Start to torture him. If he admits it cool. If he denies it after you smashed all his teeth out and chopped a few fingers off then you know it was innocent.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Smash him up and say you know what he did. Start to torture him. If he admits it cool. If he denies it after you smashed all his teeth out and chopped a few fingers off then you know it was innocent.


Failing that, falcon punch followed by peoples elbow.

Job done.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

she taking you for a c u n t mate

going away camping with a male friend without you

you muppet !

dont say anything to her

just punch his head in


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Speaking as a woman who has a few close male friends (some of whom are ex's)...I wouldn't be with my partner if I preferred a male friend; I'd be with the male friend. Unless your girlfriend isn't serious about your relationship, I don't think you have much to worry about...but then I am talking from my personal perspective and can't really speak for other women.

One point though is that I consciously choose not to spend much time alone with my male friends out of respect for my partner and if, on the rare occasion, I do meet with a male friend (I'd NEVER go camping with one!) I text/phone my partner at intervals updating him on where I am and when I'm getting home. This isn't at his request but it's what I'd want if the shoe was on the foot...in fact, I'd really really struggle if he was going out alone with a female friend!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

LMFAO at all those saying 'i wouldn't ALLOW that'

Who the fvck do you think you are ALLOWING or NOT ALLOWING anything?

You don't fvckin OWN your other half...no fekkin wonder so many of you are single:eek:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Think those of you are looking to be a PARENT to the OH rather than a PARTNER... :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im not a jealous person what so ever but would not be happy with a proper gf hanging around with a guy unless i was totally at ease with him. My last serious gf had 2 male friends, the 1st one was gay and a top lad so no worries there... The 2nd was a long term friend and was ugly as fcuk and a 23 stone fat lump.

I didn't mind these situations as they were not a threat but the 2nd guy (even though i liked him a lot) ****ed me off... mainly because he couldn't get any female company so sniffs around his girl mates.. pretty sad really as he used to buzz off just being able to take a girl for a meal or what ever. And used to go on at me saying "Oh your so lucky to have a gf like that" I felt like saying shut up and go and get laid you looser lol


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

would u let mr weeman spend time away with other girls? especialy camping

or would you like it?

just wondering


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You are crazy if you let your missus sleep in the same tent as a bloke, regardless of how much you trust her etc. I would NEVER let my missus sleep in the same house as a bloke if i wasnt there.... ESPECIALLY when they were drinking!!!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

have to agree

if it was the other way around she would be screwing at him


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> would u let mr weeman spend time away with other girls? especialy camping
> 
> or would you like it?
> 
> just wondering


 :lol: WOW! how did you get to be here since Feb and not know the answer to that? :confused1: I have paid for his hotel room before....

But thats not what i was getting at...who the hell are ANY OF US to ALLOW your other half....they are not children where you get to make their decisions for them.....very childish all this 'i wouldn't LET them'

All very well to say that you wouldn't allow yourself to be in that position....ie get rid should it happen...but to say you will take the persons right to make their OWN DECISIONS is rather controlling, i wouldn't let my other half control me.....i'm a big girl and can make my own decisions:rolleyes:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I wouldnt care.

Then difference being I think that if something like that happens i'd kick her ass to the kerb and would soon be smacking something else around the front room.

Sure it would bite but to be faced with a partner cheating instantly brings down the shutters for me and i fall as quickly out of love with them as i did into it.

You are with her as much as she is with you... dont start putting her on a pedestal and worrying that she's going to leave you for someone better. Instead respect yourself and develop a back bone...

If you treat someone right, forfill her needs emotionally, sexually (big one) then why would she want to cheat?

An insecure boyfriend is a turn off and women love confidence, dont give the other guy an cue to step in. I've been that 'other' guy and i am not proud to say it.

All the time your becoming insecure and down, he will up his game and become fun and confident.

Buck up and stop the pity party, get back on track and she will not want to stray


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> LMFAO at all those saying 'i wouldn't ALLOW that'
> 
> Who the fvck do you think you are ALLOWING or NOT ALLOWING anything?


Why? Sleeping in a tent with other blokes is disrespectful in my eyes, so no, I wouldn't let it happen and if it did well then I'd be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> Why? Sleeping in a tent with other blokes is disrespectful in my eyes, so no, I wouldn't let it happen and *if it did well then I'd be looking elsewhere.*


THAT^ is different to 'not allowing' her to make her own decisions...her own decision would lead you to leave her...which is different to controlling which choices she makes, it is making her deal with the consequences of HER OWN DECISIONS....BIG difference.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I wouldnt care.
> 
> Then difference being I think that if something like that happens i'd kick her ass to the kerb and would soon be smacking something else around the front room.
> 
> ...


Great post! :thumbup1:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ohh yeah i mean i wouldnt stop her or control her

what i mean by that shouldnt let it happen is leave her if she wants to do stuff like that

im not controlling, just wouldnt let anyone do that to me i would just tell her where the door is


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well that is NOT what you said.....

I can't stand people who think that because you love them, that they can control you, tell you what you can and can't do......and there are a hell of alot of them here.... :cursing: BULLIES!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

WRT said:


> Why? Sleeping in a tent with other blokes is disrespectful in my eyes, so no, I wouldn't let it happen and if it did well then I'd be looking elsewhere.


I think the issue here is if your gf would CHOOSE to sleep in a tent with another guy, knowing that it would upset you. You can't make someone respect you by telling them what to do and not do in order to prove their respect; they have to CHOOSE to...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

*BINGO!*


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Your chick is either oblivious that sharing a tent with some dude is anything more than sharing a tent with a friend (chicks can be like that) or she's just being an inconsiderate bitch, and that's before you get into thinking about cheating and all that lark.

I'd dump her faster than the **** can hit the bowl my friend, it's just not worth this agro. All of the last few posts totally sum this up, relationships are a two way thing and she's just not acting like someone in a relationship should.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ashie1986 said:


> would u let mr weeman spend time away with other girls? especialy camping
> 
> or would you like it?
> 
> just wondering





Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: WOW! how did you get to be here since Feb and not know the answer to that? :confused1: I have paid for his hotel room before....


ROTFLMFAO... cannot believe someone asked Mrs Wee that... good gravy and biscuits... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i dont get it?

edited...

you were being serious i thought you were taking the ****

sorry


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> i dont get it?
> 
> edited...
> 
> ...


lololololol

stick around and you will :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: don't worry about it sweetie, you just asked the wrong person the question is all....could have asked any of the few million other members and would have turned out quite different:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

open relationship numb nuts


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

only open sexually....if he got feelings with another...i'd nail him to wall by his balls and make him cut himself free with a rusty old pair of scissors

And then i would head for her... 

Still can't believe the amount of folk happily admitting they are the bully of their relationship(from alot of single folks...hmmmm thats odd! wonder if thats WHY they can't make relationships work:whistling: )......LOL, they don't even try to hide it...makes me realise how lucky i am!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: don't worry about it sweetie, you just asked the wrong person the question is all....could have asked any of the few million other members and would have turned out quite different:laugh:


yeah sorry about that i feel like a rite t w a t now lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pic of ****?

:lol: can't go saying things like that to me


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> open relationship numb nuts


Open is not quite what I would call it... gaping maybe...  (uummm the relationship that is :whistling: )

maybe if you are lucky Ashie Mrs Wee will show you what the laughter is all about... but you had better be single, have great stamina and willing... :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

it makes me wonder too....

ever been smothered by a partner who watches you like a hawk and doesnt like you going out or doing anything or if you do "lays down the law" before hand?

***** please.... you just gave me reasoning to do whatever the hell i want


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It is a tough one.

I've got a couple of close female friends and have had the jealous boyfriends having a go at them for spending time with me. In those situations my female friends have pointed out that they were friends with me first and that isn't going to change.

I don't think sleeping in the same tent as each other is that bad, if they were sleeping in the same bed i might question it though. I know my missus loves me and she wouldn't cheat on me so to me it wouldn't be an issue if she went camping with some friends and one of them was male. It just means that i could go out and have a night with the lads.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to be in a smothering relationship...we both smothered each other..as you do when you are a young teen and hormones are all over the shop etc....

Could NEVER go back to that, couldn't cope with feeling that over the top jealousy over everything...and more importantly i couldn't go back to every move i make having to be justified and explained. Sometimes i used to ASK permission...NEVER EVER again would i put up with being treated like that.

Tears the relationship apart being like that and drives you insane-regardless of whether you are the jealous lover watching every move or the one having every move watched!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ever been smothered by a partner who watches you like a hawk and doesnt like you going out or doing anything or if you do "lays down the law" before hand?


Yep, been there and it's not nice.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> An insecure boyfriend is a turn off and women love confidence, dont give the other guy an cue to step in. I've been that 'other' guy and i am not proud to say it.
> 
> All the time your becoming insecure and down, he will up his game and become fun and confident.


Just this ^^^ in a nutshell [iMHO] :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Everyone is missing the most vital points???

1) why the fck are you letting her have male friends in the 1st place

2) how the fck did she escape from the kitchen??

2 school boy errors, shame on you

Your girlfriend getting nailed will perhaps maybe learn you and you can then rectify fcked up situation


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Just this ^^^ in a nutshell [iMHO] :thumbup1:


Yes, sounds ideal eh??

But all the while I have been nailing IBs bird behind his back so go figure???


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Everyone is missing the most vital points???
> 
> 1) why the fck are you letting her have male friends in the 1st place
> 
> 2) how the fck did she escape from the kitchen??


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Yes, sounds ideal eh??
> 
> But all the while I have been nailing IBs bird behind his back so go figure???


makes me feel less guilty for your missus cock gobblin me! :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I got one question....if you all all [email protected] each others birds....then why the hell are there no pics in AL?!?!?!?!?!?! :cursing:

Bunch of cvnts:cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joes bird isnt very photogenic...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> LMFAO at all those saying 'i wouldn't ALLOW that'
> 
> Who the fvck do you think you are ALLOWING or NOT ALLOWING anything?
> 
> You don't fvckin OWN your other half...no fekkin wonder so many of you are single:eek:


by not "allowing" it for me - would mean I would walk away from any slag that treated me with such cotempt rather than physically preventing her leaving the house


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> makes me feel less guilty for your missus cock gobblin me! :lol:





Incredible Bulk said:


> *joes bird isnt very photogenic...*


No HE'S Not:lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lordgeorge said:


> I'm getting so insecure about it. they went camping together with some other friends stayed up all night drinking and talking, I got so insecure my gf always promises to be faithfull she has been cheated on herself, but theres always this nagging 'what if she likes him better' etc.
> 
> doesn't help that one of my friends is also my ex that hates me with a passion
> 
> how can I feel ? jealousy is just taking over


i wouldnt be jumping for joy over it either.

2 options

learn to live with it and trust her

or

go nail some bird then if she does cheat on you atleast you got it in first :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

he hides it well but explains why he squashes his quads together when i see him from the front


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> he hides it well but explains why he squashes his quads together when i see him from the front


He tells me your both going "camping" together

In more ways than one:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> He tells me your both going "camping" together
> 
> In more ways than one:lol:


mince over the camp fire - very romantic


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> Open is not quite what I would call it... gaping maybe...  (uummm the relationship that is :whistling: )
> 
> maybe if you are lucky Ashie Mrs Wee will show you what the laughter is all about... but you had better be single, have great stamina and willing... :thumb:


lol i wish :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

He says he wants to go cave exploring with you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

In resposne to few posts on here:

An ex who told me what I could or couldn't do, and constantly checked up on me made me thoroughly miserable and drove me to breaking up with him (best decision I ever made).

A man who is insecure enough to OWN his partner is a turn off IMO. Whereas a confident guy who knows that he offers me all I need is enough to keep me from looking anywhere else. He has no need to tell me what I can and can't do; I choose to respect him because he deserves it.

I really can't get my head around people saying 'I will not allow her'; it implies that she either can't be trusted, that he's insecure or that she doesn't consider his feelings.

Lastly, I think that in the situation of the OP, some compromise is needed. If I were to never see my male friends I'd practically be friendless and my partner respects that and wouldn't want to deny me my friends. I do however respect that it could be uncomfortable for him so I minimse how often I see them and always meet in public places and never alone.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

not all people that are saying they will not allow her

basicaly some people are saying wrong

but we mean we will not allow it to happen and still be with them

no one can control someone realy unless they making the girl scared of them which is wrong

way i mean it is if the girl wants to do it then the relationship will be over

im very respectable towards girls


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The "allow" issue fo me is always implied in a relationship, 2 ways and unspoken.

I don't allow myself to go to strip clubs ar chatting up birds in a relationship out of respect for my woman. I hope se does not "allow" her self to do that out of respect for me.

It never needs said if the person is right, as I said it is implied though and 2 ways


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

but that is YOU allowing or disallowing YOURSELF(moderating your own behaviour) and expecting her to moderate her own behaviour...not you moderating it for her, nor her moderating your behaviour.....again, there is a difference as anyone who has ever been in a controlling relationship will agree.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah im not very bright lol

say stuff wrong

i gotta ask this but is that you in that avatar :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

For the women posting,

Im confused??

Once you enter into a relationship with a man, HE OWNS YOU period

Your no longer allowed free thought or any or that new age polically correct sh1t like that

In fact, why are women even allowed to post on this forum is beyond me????


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> but that is YOU allowing or disallowing YOURSELF(moderating your own behaviour) and expecting her to moderate her own behaviour...not you moderating it for her, nor her moderating your behaviour.....again, there is a difference as anyone who has ever been in a controlling relationship will agree.


yes, of course it would be. People IMO, Must accept they have to change to varying degrees to suit the person they are in a relationship with.

If I was with you and doing somthing which was upsetting and hurting you and if I didn't pick up on it (or even worse you had to mention it) and I carried on doing it - is that good behaviour??

A lot of British woman misundesrtand being strong and independant as being cnuts imo


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ashie1986 said:


> not all people that are saying they will not allow her
> 
> basicaly some people are saying wrong
> 
> ...


Ok, I can understand that point. There are things that I wouldn't tolerate.

However, in the OP circumstance, have the couple talked about how it makes the guy feel? Does she know that it is concerning him? And if so, what is her reaction? In all honesty, I never used to really think how having male friends affected boyfriends because in my head, I was totally faithful, so what was the problem?! Of course now I realise that although I know I won't do anything, it can be difficult if your the other partner who doesn't know what's going's on between your partner and their friend when they meet; espeically if their's booze involved and the friend may be attracted to your partner! I think in the OP circumstance it's improtant for both partners to imagine it from the other persons perspective; that always grounds me!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The OP has not reposted :whistling:

The way I see it is - if someone shows weakness then I will push the boundaries to see how much crap he is prepared to take ...it's not done to be a b!tch - I want them to re-assert themselves and put me in my place now and then.

If they don't then that's it for me. Subservient men are a big turn off ...she is pushing the boat out big stylie ! - OP really should have put his foot down here ...probably too late now :confused1:

But different strokes and all that - that's just my view


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> The "allow" issue fo me is always implied in a relationship, 2 ways and unspoken.
> 
> I don't allow myself to go to strip clubs ar chatting up birds in a relationship out of respect for my woman. I hope se does not "allow" her self to do that out of respect for me.
> 
> It never needs said if the person is right, as I said it is implied though and 2 ways


This is basically what I meant, I wouldn't allow myself to do that so they should do same. If not then I'd leave, simple as. Wouldn't mind having guy mates if it wasn't for the fact there's only one thing on a blokes mind even if they are just a "friend" and thats getting in your birds pants. Do you really think a bloke could genuinely be just "friends" with a hot girl (ie your gf) and the thought of nailing her never crosses his mind? Would they hang around with an ugly bird or go out for drinks with them? Would they fvck.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jem said:


> The OP has not reposted :whistling:


hope he hasnt gone on a killing spree

moat the second :laugh:

its not funny tho i shouldnt joke


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> The OP has not reposted :whistling:
> 
> The way I see it is - if someone shows weakness then I will push the boundaries to see how much crap he is prepared to take ...it's not done to be a b!tch - I want them to *re-assert themselves *and put me in my place now and then.
> 
> ...


Shut up:lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

My last relationship I changed as a person for the worse - I wont go into this.

Since then I've gone back to my self. I don't think I'm the kind of person who is like you can't do this, see that person etc etc. However as I think some queer said (Urine or something?) about how there is mutual things or something. Basically I'll act how I wish to be treated kind of thing I guess and hope she does the same. I trust her that's the main thing. I mean after all she has no problem with me rolling around half naked with other men mounting them and pounding on them so ^^


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Shut up:lol:


...5/10  must try harder


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> ...5/10  must try harder


I stamped my foot and scoweled at the same time...........6? 7?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Another point - why's it always the pretty girls with loads of male "friends" :whistling: They're only your mate in the hope that one day they'll get to nail you (in most cases)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> For the women posting,
> 
> Im confused??
> 
> ...


I love how you speak your mind mate!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WRT said:


> Another point - why's it always the pretty girls with loads of male "friends" :whistling: They're only your mate in the hope that one day they'll get to nail you (in most cases)


If she wasn't in that tent sucking his cock - I don't know my onions.

As for the tripe yummymummy was spouting - well it is obvious her fella reads the site:laugh:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Where's the OP gone?? I hope he's not gone to that camp site and committed mass murder after reading this lot on here. :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

if she cared about you and new how you felt then she wouldnt do these things.

boys are never mates to girls when ther single. trust. what would u be like camping with another bird and your single????

he trying to cop on so knock him clean out or get a friend to do it so she wont find out it had anything to do with u!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> yeah im not very bright lol
> 
> say stuff wrong
> 
> i gotta ask this but is that you in that avatar :whistling:





Uriel said:


> yes, of course it would be. People IMO, Must accept they have to change to varying degrees to suit the person they are in a relationship with.
> 
> If I was with you and doing somthing which was upsetting and hurting you and if I didn't pick up on it (or even worse you had to mention it) and I carried on doing it - is that good behaviour??
> 
> A lot of British woman misundesrtand being strong and independant as being cnuts imo


I agree, people DO have to change when entering a relationship, you can't force someone to change though-they have to choose to do that themselves. Of course there are things i wouldn't be willing to tolerate, and those were made clear, as was the things that Bri wouldn't tolerate. We choose to respect those wishes(and the relationship) or not...if not then we must face the consequences.

Glad to say i am not one of the 'alot of British women'. Could always see a cvnt for what it was from a mile off.



WRT said:


> This is basically what I meant, I wouldn't allow myself to do that so they should do same. If not then I'd leave, simple as. Wouldn't mind having guy mates if it wasn't for the fact there's only one thing on a blokes mind even if they are just a "friend" and thats getting in your birds pants. Do you really think a bloke could genuinely be just "friends" with a hot girl (ie your gf) and the thought of nailing her never crosses his mind? Would they hang around with an ugly bird or go out for drinks with them? Would they fvck.


I have had friends who i haven't fvcked...and i [email protected] everything that moves:confused1: So of course you can have mates without sex being involved. Who cares if it crossed their minds...it ain't gonna happen and thats all there is to it. When you see someone pretty in the street, you might have a wee 'mmm' and picture in your head fvcking it...but it doesn't mean that you are gonna fvck it just cause the thought entered your head. We all have wee fantasy moments, perfectly normal and most do nothing to take them any further than that.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bottom line - any misses of mine is informed early on that male friends are a deal breaker and that is the end of the matter (I don't have female friends either cause she'd know I was scrotum deep in them)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> If she wasn't in that tent sucking his cock - I don't know my onions.
> 
> *As for the tripe yummymummy was spouting* - well it is obvious her fella reads the site:laugh:


I was thinking that:lol: :lol:

especially after certain posts in the AL:laugh:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I have had friends who i haven't fvcked...and i [email protected] everything that moves.


am i in with a chance lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> am i in with a chance lol


If you change the avatar.....its fekkin horrid and is creeping me out!:laugh:

Another point......bribery works well...i can get Bri to do anything i want using sexual bribes...no need to ever be controlling, i can just buy his agreeance:lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I have had friends who i haven't fvcked...and i [email protected] everything that moves:confused1: So of course you can have mates without sex being involved. Who cares if it crossed their minds...*it ain't gonna happen and thats all there is to it.* When you see someone pretty in the street, you might have a wee 'mmm' and picture in your head fvcking it...but it doesn't mean that you are gonna fvck it just cause the thought entered your head. We all have wee fantasy moments, perfectly normal and most do nothing to take them any further than that.


There's always a chance, think most people would have a problem if their partner went out drinking alone with someone of the opposite sex.


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

didn't expect so many replies !

it's all over between me and my gf now had a massive argument I lost my cool. all over.

Really loved her a lot, but life goes on! cheers for all the opinions everyone


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Another point......bribery works well...i can get Bri to do anything i want using sexual bribes...no need to ever be controlling, i can just buy his agreeance:lol:


yeah well that is the bottom line TBH.........I just told my last one she was like a pro and I'd pay her car off (4K) if she suck me off and take it up the bum (I was only half joking).................got her car paid off though lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> There's always a chance, think most people would have a problem if their partner went out drinking alone with someone of the opposite sex.


No, there isn't that chance unless I agree to it...and that AIN'T gonna happen-EVER! See, its not about trusting the friends...its about trusting your OH. He(friend) can be as flirty as he likes...if she doesn't want to-she won't!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> If you change the avatar.....its fekkin horrid and is creeping me out!:laugh:
> 
> Another point......bribery works well...i can get Bri to do anything i want using sexual bribes...no need to ever be controlling, i can just buy his agreeance:lol:


lol ok i change it

and sexual bribes will probly work with most men


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> There's always a chance, think most people would have a problem if their partner went out drinking alone with someone of the opposite sex.


Ha ha

I worked in London a few years back

Trained at some poncey Spring health type gym

Gym managers Bird was a fitness instructer...

He was "very trusting":lol: :lol: :lol:

She asked him if if he would mind if she met me for a beer.....

He said "what?? Joe?? The big bodybuilder?? sure have a nice time"

LMFAO

Well, They are certainly not together anymore.... :lol: :lol:

IN fact, she was actaully disappointed if I remember that it seemed he cared so little that he would let her go for a drink with me, knowing full well what i was like

Case closed


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> yeah well that is the bottom line TBH.........I just told my last one she was like a pro and I'd pay her car off (4K) if she suck me off and take it up the bum (I was only half joking).................got her car paid off though lol


I'll Bj and take it in the ass if you buy me D sized boobies-i'm offering for four weeks of oral and anal....for a wee set of boobies, which i'm willing to share too:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'll Bj and take it in the ass if you buy me D sized boobies-i'm offering for four weeks of oral and anal....for a wee set of boobies, which i'm willing to share too:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

you are soo [email protected]:lol: I'm half tempted


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'll Bj and take it in the ass if you buy me D sized boobies-i'm offering for four weeks of oral and anal....for a wee set of boobies, which i'm willing to share too:lol: :lol:


Now that's community spirit at it's best...


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol

this avy will do for now

if only all girls were like you mrs weeman


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:innocent: :innocent:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ser - you should go on Dragons Den.......I'd love to see the smirk on Duncan Bannatynes face when you finished your spiel...........

"So I'm willing to offer 40% of ma new t1ts, a bit of anal and a blowie for 4 grand stake in my bangers" lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> He said "what?? Joe?? The big bodybuilder?? sure have a nice time"
> 
> *IN fact, she was actaully disappointed if I remember that it seemed he cared so little that he would let her go for a drink with me, knowing full well what i was like*
> 
> *Case closed*


Yep his response sealed his own fate there


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

lordgeorge said:


> I'm getting so insecure about it. they went camping together with some other friends stayed up all night drinking and talking, I got so insecure my gf always promises to be faithfull she has been cheated on herself, but theres always this nagging 'what if she likes him better' etc.
> 
> doesn't help that one of my friends is also my ex that hates me with a passion
> 
> how can I feel ? jealousy is just taking over


If there is a nagging feeling deal with that feeling. Make sure she wont like him better. Put some effort into the relationship if you want it to last.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

its abit too late mate he finished the relationship,

plenty more people out there tho mate, enjoy being single for a while


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Ha ha
> 
> I worked in London a few years back
> 
> ...


hahaha what an idiot


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

miketheballer said:


> hahaha what an idiot


Scott tells me your missus is quite nice Mike

Perhaps we can all meet up for drinks???


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'll Bj and take it in the ass if you buy me D sized boobies-i'm offering for four weeks of oral and anal....for a wee set of boobies, which i'm willing to share too:lol: :lol:


Fcuk me, £4-5k, that's a bit steep! The local 'sauna' only charges £75 a bash for that & with their @rse in the air & face shoved into the pillow, the rotten old munters in there could all be Cameron Diaz if your imagination runs wild! :lol:

So, can we barter like we're in a 'back alley' (intended) in Marrakesh?

(PS. I've NEVER been in the local sauna, only what I'm told!!)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:laugh: They only charge that for one visit...i'm offering FOUR WEEKS on tap:thumbup1:

:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

and i'm awesome!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah you carnt beat that 

"looks for bank card"

lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> No, there isn't that chance unless I agree to it...and that AIN'T gonna happen-EVER! See, its not about trusting the friends...its about trusting your OH. He(friend) can be as flirty as he likes...if she doesn't want to-she won't!


But not all women are like you, some will fuk owt that shows them any attention, so if girl went out alone with "friend", they got p1ssed and he decided he wanted to be balls deep in her then it could happen. I trust the girl I'm with now, doesn't mean I'd want her going out with some little pr1ck so he can flirt with her all night, probs hoping in the back of his mind something might happen.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

but you trust HER to make sure nothing would? or not?


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :laugh: They only charge that for one visit...i'm offering FOUR WEEKS on tap:thumbup1:
> 
> :lol:


Ok, lets do the maths.....£75 x 28 (days) = £2100 & I'm sure I could blag a 'regular customer discount,' so lets call it £1800. Can you beat that? (You can get one 'fun-bag' done for that!?)



Mrs Weeman said:


> and i'm awesome!


Yes, well I'm DOUBLE awesome & a half!!!! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> but you trust HER to make sure nothing would? or not?


No actually, you're all slags :lol:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

mrs weeman says on tap

not just once a day lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> But not all women are like you, some will fuk owt that shows them any attention, so if girl went out alone with "friend", they got p1ssed and he decided he wanted to be balls deep in her then it could happen. I trust the girl I'm with now, *doesn't mean I'd want her going out with some little pr1ck so he can flirt with her all night, probs hoping in the back of his mind something might happen*.


if it gets to that stage then something has already happened lol :whistling:


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

I don't get this 'trust' thing! Either you DO trust your partner or you don't, irrespective of who they may be out with, tallking to, work with, etc. If you don't, then deal with it & move on. If someone is going to cheat, they will but there isn't any point in doing your own head in thinking about it, without foundation!

"Paranoia WILL destroy ya!!!!"


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> if it gets to that stage then something has already happened lol :whistling:


Would never get to that stage before I'd ended it:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigStew said:


> I don't get this 'trust' thing! Either you DO trust your partner or you don't, irrespective of who they may be out with, tallking to, work with, etc. If you don't, then deal with it & move on. If someone is going to cheat, they will but there isn't any point in doing your own head in thinking about it, without foundation!
> 
> "Paranoia WILL destroy ya!!!!"


Dont trust any fcker 100%

When will you lot learn:lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of guys on here are feeling pretty insecure in their relationships.

If my missus wanted to go out for a drink with an old bloke mate that she knew well and had spoken of before then there would be no issue, but i think i would find it an issue if it was some bloke she'd only just met. That said, my missus isn't naive enough to think that some guy she'd only just met and asked her out for a drink isn't trying to fvck her so she'd say no anyway.

Alot of women will just do it to test their men, if if they're doing that then it's time to walk away anyway.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Dont trust any fcker 100%
> 
> When will you lot learn:lol: :lol:


  Someone having trust issues ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Sounds like a lot of guys on here are feeling pretty insecure in their relationships.
> 
> If my missus wanted to go out for a drink with an old bloke mate that she knew well and had spoken of before then there would be no issue, but i think i would find it an issue if it was some bloke she'd only just met. T*hat said, my missus isn't naive enough to think that some guy she'd only just met and asked her out for a drink isn't trying to fvck her so she'd say no anyway.*
> 
> Alot of women will just do it to test their men, if if they're doing that then it's time to walk away anyway.


How can you be so sure ?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Smitch said:


> *
> If my missus wanted to go out for a drink with an old bloke mate that she knew well and had spoken of before then there would be no issue*, but i think i would find it an issue if it was some bloke she'd only just met. That said, my missus isn't naive enough to think that some guy she'd only just met and asked her out for a drink isn't trying to fvck her so she'd say no anyway.


Tbh mate I agree with the bit in bold  Would only be an issue if it was someone she didn't really know/had just met. Don't have trust issues and aren't possesive, can't fcuking stand the idea of some runt letching over my mrs though.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Dont trust any fcker 100%
> 
> When will you lot learn:lol: :lol:


Yes, so be it, BUT....if that's the case, still don't act like a fcuked up, needy, paranoid, insecure wimp worrying if they are 'over the side' or they are not!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadly, its a fact of life that people stray.

You trusting or not trusting your girlfriend wont stop her from cheating. Watching her like a hawk , worrying, being insecure will likey push her in the direction you dont want her to go. Fact is, you need to be secure with yourself mate.

Now this guy. Yeh, he wants to rag your missus. Course he does. What other reason is there. Friendship between men and women is 9 times out of 10 bollox when its outside of work.

Do you kick his ass? No. Do you warn him off? No. Anything you do to him or say to him, will undermine your relationship with your missus.

Men can be clever f*ckers when it comes to women. Most men can undermine someones boyfriend. Manipulation is a skill most practised 

But, is your girls choice at the end of the day. Worrying and fretting isnt going to do anyone any favours. You gotta trust her til she gives you a reason not to.

Then its 3 simple steps. Stand by your guns, falcon punch, muff hunt.

Simplez.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sizar said:


> How can you be so sure ?


Because she's in love with me and i know that she would never do that. Can't explain it any better than that! :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> Tbh mate I agree with the bit in bold  Would only be an issue if it was someone she didn't really know/had just met. Don't have trust issues and aren't possesive, can't fcuking stand the idea of some runt letching over my mrs though.


Yeah, but when you trust them who cares if someone is letching? You should be proud that you've got a bird that's in demand!

My missus is 5ft 11, 6ft 3 in heels, with blonde hair and she's a good looking girl so when she walks in bars people notice her. I'm 5ft 9 and i can see them looking over thinking how the fvck is he with her and it just gives me an ego boost cos i am with her and they're not. :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Yeah, but when you trust them who cares if someone is letching? You should be proud that you've got a bird that's in demand!
> 
> My missus is 5ft 11, 6ft 3 in heels, with blonde hair and she's a good looking girl so when she walks in bars people notice her. I'm 5ft 9 and i can see them looking over thinking how the fvck is he with her and it just gives me an ego boost cos i am with her and they're not. :thumbup1:


How would you react if a bloke in a bar walked past and grabbed your womans ar$e? Would that give you an ego boost because obviously they think she's attractive and has a nice ar$e?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sizar said:


> Someone having trust issues ?





Smitch said:


> *Because she's in love with me *and i know that she would never do that. Can't explain it any better than that! :thumb:


Let me correct you here

*She loves herself*

Why??

Because loving someone would mean wanting nothing more than their happiness and doing whatever it takes to please them make them happy, Like the unconditional love most have for their children..

Sooooo

If you said "*sweetheart It woudl really make me happy to go to prague with the boys and smash the ar5e out of a dozen whores as has always been my fantasy"*

She would of course be fine with that because she loves you soooo much that your happiness would make her happy?? yes??

Or would she infact threaten to cut you nuts off, as in fact in reality she only care show she feels and her so called love is no unconditional but slefish with restrictions

Just saying


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tom, that is not the same as someone having a look....

The last guy who touched me without my permission got a broken finger.....I don't need Bri to bolster in there defending my honour:lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> The last guy who touched me without my permission got a broken finger.....I don't need Bri to bolster in there defending my honour:lol:


PMSL :lol: If only more girls were like you, they don't do fck all because they secretly like the attention


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Let me correct you here
> 
> *She loves herself*
> 
> ...


lolllll so true


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> How would you react if a bloke in a bar walked past and grabbed your womans ar$e? Would that give you an ego boost because obviously they think she's attractive and has a nice ar$e?


Laying hands on someone is a completely different kettle of fish, that's being disrespectful to me and my missus. There'd be punches thrown if that happened but i can't see what it's got to do with the original point?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Laying hands on someone is a completely different kettle of fish, that's being disrespectful to me and my missus. There'd be punches thrown if that happened but i can't see what it's got to do with the original point?


I said it would fvck me off if people were letching over her, you mentioned it gives you an ego boost everyone looking at her and shouldn't bother me if people were letching. I never said I minded people looking, letching is different.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

letching is still not touching...touching is rude and disrespectful!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> letching is still not touching...touching is rude and disrespectful!


So is some perv staring at your mrs for half an hour while standing in a dark corner, drinking his pint and tweaking his nipples :lol: :lol:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I was thinking that:lol: :lol:
> 
> especially after certain posts in the AL:laugh:


Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, tripe spouting ain't my thang! Dunno if he reads or not tbh.

He knows there has been history, explained everything when we met so all was out in the open. Have known my mates longer than my bf, so am not gonna dump them when I get with bf just because they are blokes.

As for anything posted in AL, can't think of anything relevant to this thread, may have mentioned some previous escapades but they are previous and doesn't mean they're gonna be repeated.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, tripe spouting ain't my thang! Dunno if he reads or not tbh.
> 
> He knows there has been history, explained everything when we met so all was out in the open. Have known my mates longer than my bf, so am not gonna dump them when I get with bf just because they are blokes.
> 
> As for anything posted in AL, can't think of anything relevant to this thread, may have mentioned some previous escapades but they are previous and doesn't mean they're gonna be repeated.


forgive our sceptisism, it's rare for someone to house a nymphette and Mother Teresa in the same body - we stand corrected:lol:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just because I have a filthy streak, doesn't mean it has to come out all the time, I do have some self-restraint you know!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> Just because I have a filthy streak, doesn't mean it has to come out all the time, I do have some self-restraint you know!


far more than any other human it would seem


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Why were you not invited?
> 
> That's the question i'd be asking.


EXACTLY. If it were me either the BF comes to, or I dont go.

All this "allowing" business that everyone getting worked up over.... its just a turn of phrase with most people. Id not allow it either. In as much as..... I'd say no. Not having it. You cannot physically stop someone but if they went ahead and did it anyway I'd walk...



jw007 said:


> He tells me your both going "camping" together
> 
> In more ways than one:lol:


LMAO :laugh: :lol:



jw007 said:


> For the women posting,
> 
> Im confused??
> 
> ...


Gives us something to do while waiting for the iron to heat up 



 jw007 said:


> Let me correct you here
> 
> *She loves herself*
> 
> ...


Cant you do both? Love someone completely and want them to be happy, but also not want them to do anything to make you unhappy.... which is how it ought to be if they love you back


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Urine said:


> fuk her get to there tent and nosh on her creamy **** flaps


spoken like a total Cnut......I love you:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

WRT said:


> So is some perv staring at your mrs for half an hour while standing in a dark corner, drinking his pint and tweaking his nipples :lol: :lol:


wait you talking about something random or a night in the Weeman's hotel room??? :lol:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

WRT said:


> So is some perv staring at your mrs for half an hour while standing in a dark corner, drinking his pint and tweaking his nipples :lol: :lol:


Yeh, errr, sorry about that, I was drunk and, well... you know....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

to be fair, there's some factors we need to know before we can judge/advise

were you invited?

who is sleeping in who's tent?

how many people are going, you mentioned a few?

too many variables.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

dont know if its been said but get yourself a female friend see how she likes it.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Youve hit the jackpot mate. Think about it... No woman, Mw2, beer, pizza. Epic night  im living that dream tonight.

On the other hand i dont get jelous, she can go fook who ever i dont care, she wont find anyone as moany, self obsessed, looking out for number one and uncaring as me. Who said woman like nice guys? Be a c*nt she'll stay with you :lol:

Was nice to the last one.. Whos that texting you... Ohh just ****** 4 months later the bitch is married and has a kid on the way wi him :lol: Epic escape by me there phewwww


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

She is ****ing him. Sorry but had I been in your situation I would be long gone by now.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Thats a great one....camping in a tent.

Thats worse than saying your going Paris for a weekend with him ffs 

Anyway....who fancys coming camping with me one weekend?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

guys read the fuking thread, he's dumped her


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> Thats a great one....camping in a tent.
> 
> Thats worse than saying your going Paris for a weekend with him ffs
> 
> Anyway....who fancys coming camping with me one weekend?


i would but i couldnt trust u with my naps youd eat them all!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> guys read the fuking thread, he's dumped her


He actually listened to us mental keyboard warriors? :lol: whoops


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Uriel said:


> guys read the fuking thread, he's dumped her


i bet he cried first and didn't give her one last seeing to


----------



## natho8 (Jan 21, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> listen, next time she comes back from camping, or a drink, or whatever with him, give her quim a little sniff later on in the evening, so it's had time to mature, maybe while she's asleep.
> 
> if it smells like Rick Stein's bin, you know what's going on.


mate im ****ing myself at that :thumb:


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

Khaos said:


> i bet he cried first and didn't give her one last seeing to


course I f**king cried, I loved her alot. No shame in that.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Khaos said:


> i bet he cried first and didn't give her one last seeing to


 Agreed, real beta behaviour going on the net asking for advice - bloody fanny.

Youngsters I Sh1T 'em


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

OK, so you've told us he's skinny... but what are his prospects? Is he in education? Career?


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

HJL said:


> im getting with a bird whos got a bf and i dont think he knows a thing.
> 
> scary for me as it may be me thats being cheeted on one day


You haven't just been camping with her have you:whistling:

George, you're better off shot of her if it's eating at you


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i wouldnt go out with a burd that had a close male friend. unless he was light in his loafers.


----------

